
Stop Hiring for ‘Culture Fit’ & Start Hiring for ‘Culture Add’ - rmason
https://www.americaninno.com/chicago/inno-insights-chicago/why-startups-should-stop-hiring-for-culture-fit-and-start-hiring-for-culture-add/
======
rmason
They don't always say it out loud but seems a lot of startups want a 'rock
star' or a 'ninja' coder as long as you're not over 50, black or a woman.
We're not biased they say with a smile, it's just you wouldn't be a good
cultural fit.

